# Daisy and Ryan update



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

Nope he is still not here yet? :bysmilie: 

Good news is that if he is not here by Tuesday night I will be induced on Wednesday morning. :biggrin: 

I'm ready to see my baby boy :wub: and I am tired of being preggers. I truly know that this is a miracle and I do not take one second for granted but ladies I am tired!!!

I will post pictures of baby Ryan as soon as we get settled in from the hospital later this week.

Wish me luck!!

~Daisy


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (DaisyG @ Mar 30 2009, 02:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753845


> Nope he is still not here yet? :bysmilie:
> 
> Good news is that if he is not here by Tuesday night I will be induced on Wednesday morning. :biggrin:
> 
> ...



Daisy it is so great to hear from you. You need to stop making it so comfy in there because it looks like Ryan will never come out, lol. I will keep you and him in my prayers and can not wait till you announce his arrival. :wub:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

The very best to you.

Easy labor vibes sent your way.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Well be thinking of you! Can't wait to see pics of baby Ryan!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Some ovens cook slower than others  The results are still well done! He'll be here in no time
and all this will become a blur, believe it or not. :tender:


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

I'm wishing you good luck with the birth of your baby boy. You take it easy. Praying for you.
Linda and Toby :grouphug: :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm glad you are well up and little ryan will be on the earth soon.

all the very best! I can't wait to see little ryan.

hugs
becky


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Wishing you the best of luck!! Cant wait to see baby Ryan soon! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

just a few more days, can't wait







I'm so glad you are ok. praying for easy delivery :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

All the best! :grouphug:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Aww Daisy, good luck this week. I pray for a safe easy delivery and a healthy baby Ryan. Can't wait to see pics!

Hugs to you :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh I just can't wait to see photos of the little guy. You have been such a trooper through this whole pregnancy with everything else in your life that has been going on. I am quite certain that because you are so strong Ryan will be as well. Best of luck to you :Good luck: and lots of hugs :wub2: headed your way from Hunter and I.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Wishing you wonderful days ahead with your new bundle of joy!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was so glad to see you post and that everything's alright. I'm thrilled that Ryan will be here so soon now. Can't wait to see pictures! You take care and post those pictures as soon as you can. 
:grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Daisy I have been praying for you and will continue. I'm so happy for you just abit longer and you'll be holding your son. i can't wait to see pics.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's hoping for a quick and easy labor and delivery - lots of prayers, hugs and puppy kisses are coming your way tonight!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Good luck with everything, Daisy! :grouphug: 

Soon enough, baby Ryan will be in your arms.  Please post pics when you can! I just love babies. :wub2:


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Wishing You the best and an easy labor :grouphug: ! Cant wait to see pics of baby Ryan :wub2: !!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Looking forward to seeing those photos of your little Ryan!! Best Wishes!.. he'll soon be in your arms!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness, it won't be long now.......I wish you only love with giving birth to this beautiful child. I am so happy that he will be here and you get to hold him in your arms~~~very soon!!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: i pray all goes and you have your baby in your arms soon :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Daisy, you and Ryan are in my prayers. I can't wait to see your precious little boy! :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Good luck it won't be long now and baby Ryan will be in your loving arms.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Very excited for you - wishing you luck tonight and tommorrow.


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Is he here yet?? :wub: Hope all's well & wishing you the very best!! :yahoo:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

internet problems here all day ,,thinking of you and baby ryan ..any news yet?


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Looking for an update as well!! Hoping all is well and that we'll hear from you soon.

Linda


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*thinking of you and whishing you all the very best :grouphug: *


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

All the best


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Checking and waiting for pictures!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i received a email from jane ..daisy is fine .baby was 8lb....well done daisy :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Welcome to the world Baby Ryan!!!! Congrats to you and your family Daisy!!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh how wonderful!!!!! A huge congrats to Daisy and her family! :Flowers 2:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

:flowers:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Excellent!

Good work Daisy!

Welcome to the outside world Ryan.

Handshake to Dad too!













`


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Daisy may wish to let spolied maltese members know her self soon ..shhhh ....moms the word ....


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hooray!!!


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

congrats! :wub:


----------

